# Electric Yellow Cichlids and Guppies



## PBrods

Can I feed the Electric Yellow Cichlids the Guppies from my son's tank?


----------



## drunkenbeast

i cycled my new tank with feeder goldfish and then added my cichlids to it later. i had about 30 feeders in the tank and added a dozen cichlids from my old tank to it....they ate a majority of them but there are about half dozen left that they seem to leave alone. they have been uneaten for a few weeks but I am guessing they will eventually be eaten, i did see them eat a couple which was really cool cause they just swarmed a dead body and picked at it, cool to watch.

so im guessing it would be the same story with guppies....eventually the cichlids will eat them but i wouldnt expect them to demolish the fish as soon as your drop them in the tank


----------



## Manafel

I have heard of what beast is talking about, and that they will eat feeder fish, but be careful because your labs could get some kind of defiency from eating feeder fish(can't remember what it is, look up disadvantages of using feeder fish)


----------



## utrose

Research Malawi Bloat and you'll see why not to feed live foods. 

Ps: It can end with their stomachs exploding.


----------



## susankat

Labs are herbevores so will need more of a vegetable diet. You don't really want to feed them live food.


----------



## PBrods

susankat said:


> Labs are herbevores so will need more of a vegetable diet. You don't really want to feed them live food.


sorry but they are omnivore and can and do eat other fish. I don't think they will develop bloat by eating fish.


----------



## utrose

In their natural habitat "Lake Malawi" they do not prey on fish but instead on insects. Feeders are bad #1 because they contain very little protein or nutrition for that matter and #2 the fat from the fish can really mess up their intestines. If you won't to feed live fish I would recommend a South American cichlid tank. You can do whatever you please but I wouldn't feed more than a single guppy every few weeks.


----------

